

Open-sourced startup marketing - adambenayoun
http://www.binpress.com/community/leaderboard

======
Sire
Just a clever new name for affiliate marketing.

------
nl
What exactly is open source here?

------
phadermann
Ok, I get it now. I think 'Open-sourced startup marketing' is a very creative
way to describe what you're doing.

------
phadermann
So, what exactly are you offering? This doesn't become clear to me.

~~~
adambenayoun
This is basically a community challenge to incentivize users to promote
software components from our marketplace.

We're making it fun by having a leaderboard showing the progress of each user
(the user UI will also show you the traffic source and point generated on each
action - that way you can focus on what works and what doesn't).

Each month our top users win up to $15k in credits hosting and some fun prizes
(This month we have a playstation VITA but next month we'll have more prizes).

Users who really amaze us with their creativity might have a chance to work
with us (or would I say we would be honored to have them as part of our team).

Bloggers, sites and platform with relevant content can apply to our affiliate
program and make 10% on any sales generated by their traffic.

